# 18650 Batteries Wholesale



## Vaping Vaas (2/4/16)

Hey Vapestas,

I want to know if anybody know where I can find 18650 batteries for wholesale, seeing that EMS, all of a sudden have problems importing it?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

Vaping Vaas said:


> Hey Vapestas,
> 
> I want to know if anybody know where I can find 18650 batteries for wholesale, seeing that EMS, all of a sudden have problems importing it?



I think Steam Masters do whole batteries...
http://www.sirvape.co.za/pages/contact-us


----------



## Vaping Vaas (3/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think Steam Masters do whole batteries...
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/pages/contact-us


Thank You Rob,

I just send them an email on the page, thanx alot, hope for the best...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (3/4/16)

@Vaping Vaas can drop me a mail as well on info@vapecartel.co.za


----------



## Vaping Vaas (3/5/16)

KieranD said:


> @Vaping Vaas can drop me a mail as well on info@vapecartel.co.za


Hey Kieran,

I am still waiting for a reply regarding the 18650's?


----------



## Lim (5/5/16)

Can let me know what u want. Will see if I can organise for u.


----------

